# Minority List



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

How does this work, and can any chief do it or just the chiefs in the cities??


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

Macop said:


> How does this work, and can any chief do it or just the chiefs in the cities??


I believe any CS department can call for certain lists, whether they be black candidates, Chinese-speaking, female, etc. It has to be the appointing authority who calls for the list, which in most towns is the board of selectman or town manager, while in cities it's usually the mayor.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Thanks Delta I thought so, are females on the minority list or is a female list separate from the minority list?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Macop said:


> Thanks Delta I thought so, are females on the minority list or is a female list separate from the minority list?


The only people not considered minorities are white males...


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

Macop said:


> Thanks Delta I thought so, are females on the minority list or is a female list separate from the minority list?


If a PD called for a black-only list, that would include black females. If there was a female-only list, they could be any race. We hired 3 off a female list, and they all happened to be white.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

On our PD we called for a Creole Speaking list and got a shitload of them.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I understand that a minority list is males or females of color. I was wondering if a white female is considered a minority regardless of color. I was not sure if there was a such thing as a "female list" Thanx for the response.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Females are no longer considered minorities but the appointing PD may call for a gender list to get more females on.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Ok, thanks


----------

